# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  jeff seids cycle

## cruzetor

not sure if i posted this in the right section, so sorry if its in the wrong place.

what would everyone guess jeff seid is on? (inb4 "hes natty")

----------


## gearbox

No way to know unless he tells you. Just cause he is huge and ripped doesnt mean huge amounts of gear. Everyone respond s differently. I will say his diet is spot on

----------


## kronik420

protein

----------


## JuicedG.I.

I agree with Gearbox. You cant look at someone and be like "he is def using test prop". Focus on your body, and what works for you bro.

----------


## austinite

ask _him_.

----------


## auswest

Steroids ,thermos,strict diet,dedicated training,good sleeping patterns,and a dedicated bodybuilding lifestyle in general.......

There you go. the secrets to a great physique, knock yourself out....

----------


## auswest

Sorry I forgot time,patience and dedication....

----------


## auswest

Sorry but i really do not understand why people ask these questions, it's his diet/training and lifestyle that builds physiques like his,
Now if you have spent any amount of time reading about compounds you would know which ones are better "suited" to that lean/hard look, prop/tren /winny/masteron to name a few, now running his cycles will no way in hell make you look like him. Your interest should lay in the first few points I stated above, you use the minimal amount of steroids you need to grow to suit your needs, what he uses will not do the same for you...diet is where it's at that is the biggest thing I would take from jeff. 
What other people use has never interested me , after you have run a cycle or two you will realise that steroids are not magic they sure as hell help you when diet/training and lifestyle is in place get those right and you will achieve your goals, genetics help, body type ect.
I see it way to often at the gyms I go to so many people using yet they all look like shit.
Not even going to mention the people I see day in day out training for years but have no clue how to actually recruit and train the muscle they're suppose to be training, that's another aspect that's so over looked. Something you should always be perfecting.

----------


## austinite

You tell em, Auswet!

----------


## stirated

All you need is cell tech bro, everyone is natural just like everyone in prison is innocent lol.

----------


## gearbox

> All you need is cell tech bro, everyone is natural just like everyone in prison is innocent lol.


lol...cell tech is bomb...I gained 10 lbs in 14 days just like the magazine said I would...  :2nono:

----------


## gearbox

> Sorry but i really do not understand why people ask these questions, it's his diet/training and lifestyle that builds physiques like his,
> Now if you have spent any amount of time reading about compounds you would know which ones are better "suited" to that lean/hard look, prop/tren /winny/masteron to name a few, now running his cycles will no way in hell make you look like him. Your interest should lay in the first few points I stated above, you use the minimal amount of steroids you need to grow to suit your needs, what he uses will not do the same for you...diet is where it's at that is the biggest thing I would take from jeff. 
> What other people use has never interested me , after you have run a cycle or two you will realise that steroids are not magic they sure as hell help you when diet/training and lifestyle is in place get those right and you will achieve your goals, genetics help, body type ect.
> I see it way to often at the gyms I go to so many people using yet they all look like shit.
> Not even going to mention the people I see day in day out training for years but have no clue how to actually recruit and train the muscle they're suppose to be training, that's another aspect that's so over looked. Something you should always be perfecting.


Somebody hit a nerve...haha I agree it gets old when ppl think if I only took exactly what he did I would look like that.. :LOL:

----------


## crazy mike

> Somebody hit a nerve...haha I agree it gets old when ppl think if I only took exactly what he did I would look like that..


Yea right... hey why can he bench 405 and I can't break 315...huh. Even if you had the same amount of time, recourses etc.. etc.. same everything, but not the genetic makeup. Genetic do account for something at many different levels and intervals. Just a thought from the old guy. ...crazy mike

----------


## covertking

it is possbile he is natural he has trained for a few years, with extremely high natural test and GH levels, and strict dieting. i could post a picture of a close friend that is 100% natural but most people would be butt hurt over his size.

----------


## gearbox

I have heard the all natural bs speech by so many guys. Who cares! 10 million ppl can take aas and still not even come close to a pro bb.

----------


## chi

he is on prohormones and creatine along with tribulus

----------


## austinite

> he is on prohormones and creatine along with tribulus


No, he dropped creatine last year, he's on 5mg of var year round.

----------


## chi

> No, he dropped creatine last year, he's on 5mg of var year round.


oh word my bad I also heard he was taking an animal pak a day but leaving out the one pill that looks like a half moon

----------


## gearbox

I heard its cause he has a protein right when he steps out of the gym.

----------


## austinite

> I heard its cause he has a protein right when he steps out of the gym.


That only works for the legs, gearbox. Not upper body.

----------

